# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shtatë ditët e Kuvendit të Vlorës, 28 nëntor-4 dhjetor 1912.

## Lumo

Meksi: Akti i Pavarësisë u firmos nga 40 veta, në fletën pas janë 6 emra
Panorama



Shtatë ditët e Kuvendit të Vlorës, 28 nëntor-4 dhjetor 1912.

Lista e plotë me 40 firmëtarët e Aktit të Pavarësisë.

Cilët ishin 76 pjesëmarrësit e mbledhjes historike.


Kuvendi i Vlorës dhe shpallja e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë kanë tërhequr gjithnjë vëmendjen e studiuesve, por edhe të publikut të gjerë, për rëndësinë dhe përmbajtjen historike, si mbledhja që hodhi themelet e shtetit shqiptar, të Shqipërisë së mosvarme, siç e thotë vetë Akti i Shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Kuvendi i mbajtur nga 28 nëntori deri në 7 dhjetor 1912 njihet nga botimi i procesverbaleve të shtatë ditëve të tij në gazetën Përlindja e Shqipërisë (numrat 6-11, janar-shkurt 1914) drejtuar nga Dhimitër Berati dhe ribotimin pas tij nga Lef Nosi në fletoret e tij Dokumente Historike nr. 1(1924)-nr. 12(1925). Të dy këta burra të shquar kanë qenë pjesëmarrës të Kuvendit qysh nga dita e parë dhe njëherazi dhe firmëtarë të Aktit të Pavarësisë. Më vonë, janë të shumtë studiuesit që u morën me shpalljen e pavarësisë dhe aspektet e shumta të asaj ngjarjeje madhore. Ndër ta do të veçonim punimin monografik të Bardhosh Gaçes Ata që shpallën pavarësinë kombëtare ku jepen procesverbalet e Kuvendit, jetëshkrimet e pjesëmarrësve, si dhe kujtimet e shumë prej figurave të shquara të kohës. Ka pasur vazhdimisht në dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit vërejtje, mospranime të pranisë së personave të veçantë në atë Kuvend si firmëtarë apo pjesëmarrës, me mjaft gjasë si pasojë e paragjykimeve politike.
Nëntori i vitit 1912 i gjeti trojet e shqiptarëve si fushë lufte; nga veriu sulmuan trupat serbo-malazeze dhe rezistenca e ushtrisë së rregullt turke, rezervistëve e, bashkë me ta, edhe vullnetarët shqiptarë, nuk arritën tu bënin ballë. Në jug, në territoret e prefekturës së Janinës, po luftohej me ushtrinë greke, ndërsa në lindje trupat bullgarë. Në kurriz të shqiptarëve të gjithë përpiqeshin të copëtonin atë që kishte mbetur nga Turqia e xhonturqve. Në të tilla rrethana atdhetarët nuk qëndruan duarkryq e të bënin sehir por u lidhën me njëri-tjetrin kudo që ishin dhe vendosën ti dilnin zot atdheut të tyre. Në kujtimet e tij Ismail Qemali jep një tablo të shkurtër të veprimtarive të atdhetarëve për mbrojtjen e atdheut. Ai tregon se, duke parë veprimet e turqve të rinj shqiptarët u ngritën në këmbë në kryengritjen e përgjithësime që triumfoi me hyrjen e tyre në Shkup. Por fillimi i Luftës Ballkanike i bindi shqiptarët, siç vëren Ismail Qemali, që të marrin masa të rrepta për shpëtimin tonë. Ai nuk pranoi propozimin që të bënte pjesë në qeverinë e re turke dhe u nis nga Stambolli për në Bukuresht ku u takua me shqiptarët e shquar të kolonisë dhe së bashku vendosën të kthehen në Shqipëri për të mbajtur një mbledhje të përgjithshme e të shpallnin Pavarësinë. Prej andej Ismail Qemali me shokë shkuan në Vjenë e Budapest ku pati takime në nivel të lartë me ministrin e Punëve të Jashtme të Austro-Hungarisë, Berthtold, dhe siguroi përkrahje për Shqipërinë e pavarur. Ismail Qemali nga Vjena më datë 9 nëntor njofton me telegram se është nisur për në Shqipëri me të parin vapor. Ai bën të qartë se E ardhmja e Shqipërisë është e sigurt. Më datë 18 nëntor Paria e Vlorës merr një telegram nga Ismail Qemali, i cili u thotë se Përpara së premtes jam atje. E mbledhmja e përfaqësuesve në Durrës apo në Vlonë është krejt e nevojshme. I thirni të gjithë. Gjer sa të mbërrijë un, mbani qetësinë e bashkimin. Çashtja jonë politike u sigurua fare. Ky njoftim, me një telegram të firmosur  Nemër të gjithëve nga Xhemil Bej Vlora, Elmas Kanina e Leonidha Bezhani, ju dërgohet: Kryetarëve të bashkive e të Klubeve, Parësisë dhe Popullit të ndershëm të Janinës, Gjirokastrës, Filatit, Reshadies, Tepelenës, Delvinës, Përmetit, Margëlliçit, Leskovikut, Kolonjës, Korçës, Dibrës, Manastirit, Resnies, Kosturit, Strugës, Ohrit, Beratit, Pogonit, Skraparit, Lushnjës, Elbasanit, Kavajës, Durrësit, Tiranës, Krujës, Matit, Shkodrës, Peqinit, Fierit. Në atë njoftim ata ju thonë .Lutemi për shpëtim të atdheut, që përfaqësuesit në fjalë tyke e bamë natën ditë të gjinden në mbledhjet të Përgjithshme Kombëtare që do të bahet këtu në Vlonë..
Në botimin e Lef Nosit jepen shkëmbimet e shumta telegrafike për përgatitjet, dërgesën e mjeteve të transportit në Durrës, njoftimet për emrat e përfaqësuesve nga gjithë viset shqiptare, ku veç atyre të krahinave që u përmendën më lart, nga një telegram i firmosur prej Midhat Frashërit mësojmë për delegatë që do vijnë nga Kosova. Thuhet se do vinin dhe të tjerë, por, për shkak të pushtimit serb, angazhimit në luftime dhe arrestimeve të krerëve nuk mundën të vinin.
Më 21 nëntor Ismail Qemali dhe pasuesit e tij zbarkuan në Durrës, pasi iu nënshtruan kontrollit të personelit të dy anijeve luftarake greke që kishin bllokuar portin. Në Durrës ndenjën një ditë për të biseduar me popullsinë e atyshme për shpëtimin e atdheut, por pasi nuk pati pritjen e duhur u dërguan telegrame Parisë së Beratit dhe Elbasanit, që të bëhej Vlora qendër e mbledhjes. Këtë e mësojmë edhe nga një telegram me datën 25 nëntor 1912 (12 vjeshtë e tretë  1328 H), që Prefekti i Durrësit Mahir i dërgon Komandës së Trupit Ushtarak në Janinë dhe Portës së Lartë, ku thuhet se Ismail Qemali ka zbritur në Durrës ditën e parë të Bajramit. Prej andej erdhi urdhri që ta arrestonin dhe Ismail Qemali me shoqëruesit e vazhduan udhëtimin në brendësi të vendit. Siç dihet, ata mbërritën në Vlorë më datë 25 nëntor dhe caktuan të mblidhen më datë 28, ditë e enjte, siç na kumton Qemal Bej Karaosmani, që të mund të mblidheshin gjithë delegatët. Letërkëmbimi tregon se Pavarësia tashmë ishte e vendosur dhe dy ditët e fundit atë e shpallën, duke ngritur flamurin kuq e zi me shkabën dykrenore, qytetarët e Tiranës, Durrësit, Elbasanit, Kavajës, Peqinit e Lushnjës.

Mbledhja e parë e Kuvendit u hap më 28 nëntor 1912 në orën 4:00 pasdreke në shtëpinë e Xhemil Beut, kushëririt të Ismail Qemalit.
Mbledhjen e hapi Ismail Qemali si nisjator  i saj duke treguar rëndësinë e Kuvendit.
Më tej, siç e kërkon rregulla e zakoni, u bë kontrolli i përfaqësimit për secilin delegat. Ne po i japim më poshtë emrat duke shtuar në kllapa mbiemrat ose emrat me të cilat edhe njihen.
Berati: Iljas Be Vrioni, Hajredin Be Cakrani, Xhelal Be Skrapari (Koprencka), Dud (Jorgji) Karbunara, Taq (Dhimitër) Tutulani, Sami Bej Vrioni, që mungonte.
Dibra: Myfti Vehbi Efendiu (Agolli),
Durrësi: Abas Efendiu (Çelkupa), Mustafa Agai (Hanxhiu). Jahja Efendiu (Ballhysa) që pritej të vinte, si dhe Dom Nikoll Kaçorri si i dërguar i Arqipeshkopit për gjithë shqiptarët katolik që ndodhen nën urdhrin e tij.
Elbasani: Shefqet Be Daiu, Lef Nosi, Qemal Beu (Karaosmani dhe Midhat Be Frashëri.
Gjirokastra: Aziz Efendiu (Gjirokastra). Veli Efendiu (Harçi), Elmas Efendiu (Boce).
Ipeku (Peja): Rexhep Beu (Mitrovica), Bedri Beu (Pejani), Salih Xhuka (Gjuka), Midhat Frashëri, këta delegatë janë dhe të Gjakovës, Plavës e Gusinjës.
Kruja: Abdi Be Toptani, Mustafa Asim Efendiu (Kruja).
Lushnja: Kemal Beu (Mullaj), Ferid Be Vokopola, Nebi Efendi Sefa.
Ohri dhe Struga: Zyhdi Beu (Ohri), Dr Myrtezai (Ali Struga), Nuri Efendi Sojliu.
Shjaku (Shijaku): Xhemal Beu (Deliallisi), Ymer Beu (Delallisi), Ibrahim Efendiu (Ali Shahini).
Tirana: Abdi Be Toptani, Murad Be Toptani.
Vlona: Ismail Kemal Beu, Zyhni Efendiu (Kanina,Mustafarai), Aristidh Ruci, Kjazim Kokoshi, Jani Minga, Ekrem beu (Vlora).
Shqiptarët e Bukureshtit: Dhimitër Zografi, Dhimitër Mborja (Emanuil), Dhimitër Beratti, Dhimitër Ilua që pritet të vij. Më tej, Salih Xhuka  kërkon që të quhen delegat të Korçës së rrethuar: Pandeli Cale, Athanas Floqi, Spiro Ilua që u pranua. Po kështu, Mustafa Asim Efendiu kërkoi për të njëjtën arsye, që Luigj Gurakuqi të njihet si delegat i Shkodrës, çka u pranua.
Një telegram nga Përmeti thotë se, nëse nuk ka ardhur aty Veli Bej Këlcyra, ta zërë vendin e tij Surja Bej Vlora e Midhat Bej Frashëri. Po kështu njoftohet se nga Ohri e Struga vijnë Mustafa Barotçiu e Hamdi Beu (Ohri).
Me përfundim të kësaj procedure Rexhep Mitrovica kërkoi që kryetar i Kuvendit të jetë Ismail Kemal Beu e si shkronjës i parë Luis Gurakuqi e shkronjës i dytë Shefqet Daiu, çka u pranua me duartrokitje.
Pas këtyre procedurave, Ismail Qemali mbajti një fjalë për gjendjen e Shqipërisë dhe çka duhej bërë. Kuvendi pasi pëlqeu fjalët e Z. Së Tij, Ismail Kemal Beut, vendosi që : Shqipëria të bëhet që sot më vethe e lirë dhe e mosvarme nën një qeveri të përkohëshme.
Delegatët pastaj zgjodhën kryetar të qeverisë së përkohëshme Ismail Kemal Beun dhe nënkryetar Dom Nikoll Kaçorrin.
Pas kësaj delegatët dualën jashtë të përshëndesin flamurin që u ngrit në orën 5 e gjysëm pasdreke.
Mbledhja e dytë u bë më datë 30 nëntor. Delegatët dëgjuan procesverbalin që e miratuan. Luis Gurakuqi tha se ata që do vinë më vonë do ti firmosin në fund këto shkresa përkujtimore, gjë që nuk ndodhi.
Këtë ditë erdhën si delegatë të rinj nga Kosova Mehmet Pashë Dëralla (Tetova), Isa Beg Buletini, Ajdin Be Draga, Dervish Be Ipeku, Sami Be Vrioni, Dervish Be Elbasani (Biçakçiu) e Mahmut Efendi Kaziu nga Peqini.
Me propozim të Aziz Efendi Gjirokastrës u njoh si delegat i Tepelenës Kristo Meksi, ndërsa me kërkesë të Lef Nosit, Sherif Efendi (Langu) si delegat i Dibrës. Pasi Ismail Qemali ishte zgjedhur kryetar i qeverisë, ai u tërhoq nga detyra e kryetarit të Kuvendit dhe me propozim të Luis Gurakuqit u zgjodh në këtë post Myfti Vehbi Efendiu, si dhe Lef Nosi nënkryetar.
Mbledhja e tretë u mbajt më datë 1 dhjetor nën kryesinë e Myfti Vehbi Efendiut. U caktuan dhe dy shkronjës të tjerë, Mustafa Kruja dhe Dhimitër Beratti. U bë mbi bazën e propozimeve një votim për numrin e anëtarëve të Pleqësisë dhe pati debate për këtë votim d.m.th të votonte nga një për çdo kazá apo gjithsecili. Për sa i përket zgjedhjes së qeverisë dhe Pleqnisë, u la kur të vinë dhe delegatët e tjerë.
Mbledhja e katërt u thirr në datë 3 dhjetor. Nga Gjirokastra me telegram u caktuan delegatë Myfit Bej Gjirokastra (Libohova) dhe Fehmi Efendiu (Mezhgorani) e Kristo Meksi me Aristidh Rucin. Edhe Kavaja kërkon të përfaqësohet nga Abdi Bej Toptani. Delegatë të tjerë që erdhën ishin nga Gjirokastra: Petro Poga, Jan Papadhopullo, Hysen Efendi Gjirokastra (Hoxha), si dhe Veli Bej Klisura. Me propozim të Myfit Bej Gjirokastrës (Libohova) u quajtën delegatë të Çamërisë Veli Gërra Reshadija, Vesel (Jakup Vesel) Margëlliçi, Aziz Tahir Ajdonati (Tahir Mete) dhe Rexhep Demi nga Filati. Si delegat i Ipekut u pranua Qerim beg (Begolli).
Në këtë mbledhje Ismail Qemali foli për konditat që duhet të plotësojë një ministër që të kënaqet dhe Europa, dhe Stambolli: duhet të jenë emra të njohur brenda e jashtë Shqipërisë. Ai propozoi këtë listë: Mehmet Pashë Tetovën, Myfit Bej Gjirokastrën (Libohova), Aziz Pashën Vehbi Efendiun, Abdi Be Toptanin dhe Midhat Frashërin. Këtë e kundërshtoi Dud Karbunara me pretendimin se nuk ishte asnjë i krishterë në listë, mendim që e mbështetën Pandeli Cale, Dhimitër Beratti e Qemal Be Elbasani (Karaosmani). Kështu votimi u la për të nesërmen.
Mbledhja e pestë u bë më datë 4 dhjetor në prani të 57 delegatëve (mungonin 6). Në të Ismail Qemali ia la të drejtën e zgjedhjes së 8 ministrave Kuvendit, me propozimin që të jenë 4 të krishterë dhe 4 myslimanë. Ky propozim u kundërshtua dhe përzgjedhja iu la votimit. Me votat që u morrën, fituan fillimisht 5 veta: Luis Gurakuqi me 54 vota, Mufit Be Gjirokastra (Libohova) 52, Mehmet Pashë Tetova 42, Abdi Be Toptani 34, Midhat Bej Frashëri 35. Këta u zgjodhën sepse fituan më shumë se gjysmën e votave. Prandaj u bë dhe një votim i dytë, me një listë ku ishin 12 emrat që kishim marrë vota, nga e cila u zgjodhën fitues Petraq Poga me 40 vota, Pandeli Cale me 39 dhe Lef Nosi me 37.
Pas kësaj u bë zgjedhja e Pleqësisë, ku sipas propozimit të Dhimitër Beratit u bë vetëm një votim. U zgjodhën: Iljas Be Vrioni me 55vota, Sami Be Vrioni 54, Dud Karbunara 48, Mustafa Asim Kruja 42, Murat Be Toptani 42, Eqrem Be Vlora 40, Myfti Vehbi Efendi 39, Kristo Meksi 39, Dhimitër Berati 38, Dhimitër Zografi 35, Bedri Be Ipeku 35, Sali Gjuka 35, Veli Be Klisura 32, Hajredin Be Cakrani 32, Xhelal Be Skrapari (Koprencka) 30, Shefqet Daiu 30, Dervish Be Elbasani 29 dhe Ajdin Be Draga 27. Shënojmë se procesverbali jep edhe si u ndanë votat e tjera për ministrat, ndërsa për Pleqësinë për të gjithë ata që morën mbi 10 vota.
Mbledhja e gjashtë u mbajt më 6 dhjetor. Në këtë mbledhje vendoset që qeveria ka si barrë të saj mbrojtjen e çështjes shqiptare përpara Europës. Ismail beu thotë se qeveria ka ndërmend të japë një falje. U fol për çështje të tjera procedurale dhe u tha se, meqenëse tashti qeveria filloi punën, Kuvendi të zgjasë dhe dy ditë.
Mbledhja e shtatë u mbajt më 7 dhjetor. Në fillim të saj u lajmërua se nga Mati kanë ardhur delegatë zotërinjtë Ahmet Muhtar Beu (Zogolli), Riza Beu dhe Kurt Agai, si dhe Mustafa Efendiu (Barotçiu) nga Starova dhe Hamdi Beu (Ohri) nga Ohri, ndërsa priten të vijnë edhe Dervish Hima i Ohrit dhe Hajdar Blloshmi i Starovës, të cilët me sa duket nuk arritën të paraqiten. Mbledhja diskutoi disa çështje procedurale të marrëdhënieve të Pleqësisë me qeverinë.
Mbas kësaj Kuvendi i mbylli punimet.
Qeveria e formuar në Vlorë kishte këtë përbërje:
Kryetar i Qeverisë dhe ministër i Punëve të Jashtme, Ismail Kemal Beu;
Nënkryetar i Qeverisë, Dom Nikollë Kaçorri;
Ministër i Arsimit, Luis Gurakuqi;
Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme, Myfit Bej Gjirokastra (Libohova);
Ministër i Financave, Abdi Bej Toptani;
Ministër i Luftës, Mehmet Pashë Dëralla (Tetova);
Ministër i Drejtësisë, Petraq Poga;
Ministër i Punëve Botore, Midhat Frashëri;
Ministër i Bujqësisë, Pandeli Cale;
Ministër i Postë-Telegrafëve, Lef Nosi

     *
*          *

Lista e pjesëmarrësve në Kuvendin e Vlorës nga 28 nëntori më 7 dhjetor 1912.
Ne po i rendisim sipas ardhjes në punimet e Kuvendit, por, duke bërë dy sqarime: ditën e parë ishin të pranishëm dhe dy delegatë që nuk kanë firmosur Aktin, me sa duket janë larguar ndërkohë që të tjerët firmosnin; gjithashtu na rezultojnë katër delegatë të shpallur gjatë mbledhjeve të Kuvendit si të tillë, që nuk kanë mundur të mbërrijnë para se punimet të mbyllen më datë 7 dhjetor. Shtojmë se ka dhe raste që ka delegatë (dy), që përmenden me emër kur ata mungojnë ose kur ata kanë marrë vota si në rastin e Pleqësisë, por që nuk është shpallur ardhja e tyre. Pra, mund të ketë ndonjë rezervë par saktësinë e procesverbaleve. Ne nga ana jonë e quajmë të rregullt atë procesverbal.
Firmëtarët:
Ismail Kemal Beu, Ilias Be Vrioni, Hajredin Be Cakrani, Xhelal Be Skrapari (Koprencka),  Dud (Jorgji) Karbunara, Taq (Dhimitër) Tutulani,  Myfti Vehbi Efendiu (Agolli), Abas Efendi (Çelkupa), Mustafa Agai (Hanxhiu), Dom Nikoll Kaçorri, Shefqet Be Daiu, Lef Nosi,  Qemal Beu (Karaosmani), Midhat Be Frashëri, , Veli Efendiu (Harçi), Elmas Efendiu (Boce), Rexhep Beu (Mitrovica), Bedri Beu (Pejani), Salih Xhuka (Gjuka), Abdi BeToptani, Mustafa Asim Efendiu (Kruja), Kemal Beu (Mullaj), Ferid Be Vokopola, Nebi Efendi Sefa (Lushja), Zyhdi Beu (Ohri), Dr. Myrtezai (Ali Struga), Nuri Efendi Sojli, Xhemal Beu (Deliallisi), Ymer Beu (Deliallisi), Zyhni Efendiu (Kanina, Mustafaraj), Aristidh Ruci, Kjazim Kokoshi, Jani Minga, Dhimitër Zografi, Dhimitër Mborja (Emanuil), Dhimitër Beratti, Pandeli Cale, Athanas Floqi, Spiro Ilua, Luis Gurakuqi. 
Pjesëmarrësit e tjerë, sipas datës së paraqitjes në Kuvend:
Aziz Efendiu (Gjirokastra), Ibrahim Efendiu (Ali Shahini), këta të dy ishin të pranishëm qysh më datë 28 por nuk firmosën; Mustafa Agai (Hanxhiu),  Jahja Efendiu (Ballhysa), Mehmet Pashë Dëralla (Tetova), Isa Beg Buletini, Ajdin Be Draga, Dervish Be Ipeku (Begolli), Surrja Be Vlora, Sami Be Vrioni, Dervish Be Elbasani (Biçakçiu), Mahmut Efendi Kaziu, Kristo Meksi, Sherif Efendiu (Langu), Myfit Bej Gjirokastra (Libohova), Petro Poga, Jan Papadhopullo, Hysen Efendi Gjirokastra (Hoxha), Veli Bej Klisura, Veli Gërra Reshadia, Vesel (Jakup Vesel) Margëlliçi, Aziz Tahir Ajdonati (Tahir Mete), Rexhep Demi, Qerim Beg (Begolli), Avni Bej Delvina, Hamdi Be Ohri, Mustafa Efendiu (Barotçiu), Ahmet Muftar Beu (Zogolli), Riza Beu, Kurt Agai, Zenel Be Ipeku (Begolli), Riza Beg Gjakova.
Delegatë që nuk mbërritën në kohë:
Ekrem Be Vlora, Dervish Hima, Hajdar Blloshmi dhe Dhimitër Ilo.
Nga të dhënat që na japin procesverbalet, duke plotësuar emrat me të dhënat e Bardhosh Gaçes dhe studiuesve të tjerë, e sidomos kujtimeve të bashkëkohësve, mendojmë se kemi një tablo të plotë të punimeve dhe pjesëmarrësve të Kuvendit historik të Vlorës që shpalli pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Kemi pra 40 firmëtarë të Aktit, 42 pjesëmarrës të tjerë dhe 4 delegatë që nuk erdhën në kohë, gjithsej 76 emra burrash, që historia duhet ti përmendë e nderojë. Siç tha në një nga seancat Luigj Gurakuqi, procesverbali dhe akti do të firmoheshin në fund duket kjo nuk u bë, mbase ata nuk i jepnin atë rëndësi që ka për ne sot. Mendimi ynë është se të gjithë këta burra të shquar janë të barabartë përpara Kombit për shpalljen e pavarësisë, e ngritjen e flamurit kuq e zi dhe njësoj duhen nderuar. Ata erdhën për të bërë aktin zyrtar në emër të popullit që i zgjodhi ta përfaqësojë, se vendimin e kishin marrë me kohë, madje disa nga qytetet e lira e kishin ngritur flamurin e festuar pavarësinë.

   *
*         *

Së fundi duam të trajtojmë dhe pamjen e vërtetë që kishte Akti i Shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Ne e njihnim deri pak kohe sipas fotos tradicionale të botuar nga Lef Nosi, ku shihen të gjitha firmat. Para do kohe, studiuesi i pasionuar i historisë dhe i fotografive të vjetra Niko Kotherja botoi atë Akt në pamjen në të cilën qe ekspozuar në vitin 1937 në 25 vjetët e pavarësisë. Ajo foto i takon mjeshtrit të shquar Kel Marubi, i cili e pat fotografuar me atë rast. Fotografia ka një rëndësi të veçantë për të krijuar pamjen e vërtetë derisa një ditë të dalë në shesh origjinali.
Sipas saj është e qartë se në anën e përparme të fletës ishin vetëm Deklarata e Pavarësisë dhe 34 firma, ndërsa në anën e prapme të fletës 6 firmat e fundit. Këtë na e tregon vetë fotografia e fletës së ekspozuar, në shpjegimin e së cilës thuhet se Në faqen e tjetër ndodhen dhe këto nënshkrime: Mustafa Asim Kruja- Ferid Vokopola  Ymer (Deliallisi)  Xhemal Bej (Deliallisi)  Nebi Sefa Lushja  Zuhdi Ohria.

----------

